# Video of a dog and deer playing.



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Thought this was a pretty cute video

Zeke The Pitbull Plays With His New Running Mate


----------



## Ascastlat (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not so sure they would be playing this game if there were no fence. Lucky for the Deer there was!!﻿


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I hadn't seen that one yet. I would have thought, "I'll believe it when I see it".


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not sure if my link will work, but this is my mini aussie playing with her baby deer friend a month or so ago
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WcPlYflA2s&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

OMG.......both videos so cute.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ascastlat said:


> I'm not so sure they would be playing this game if there were no fence. Lucky for the Deer there was!!﻿


Agreed.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure if that was cute or fence fighting. Only one way to know for sure. Get rid of the fence and see if the pitbull latches onto the deer's neck. One thing I do know for sure. I would never allow my dogs to do this.

It really looks a lot like the horizontal prey movements I make when I'm doing confidence building prey bitework with sport dogs. I'll run horizontally stop and hide behind stuff in response to barking. When they are allowed to reach me they bite the crap outta me...soooooo. I don't think that's as friendly as people make it out to be.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, it's hard to see for sure, but the body language of the pit seems kind of tight for it to be play. I don't think it would be so friendly if the fence was removed. On the other end, Jakoda's aussie was very relaxed and even offered play bows. I could see that one being friendly.


----------

